# Robbery/Assaults on Surfers Increasing in Baja



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

I usually take these anecdotal stories with a grain of salt, but this last *Robbed in Baja while Surfing* story really got my attention (probably because of the sexual assault part). This guy from Swami's Surf Association mentioned in the article is a local and no newbie to Meixcan travel. Here is an excerpt and a link to the article in the paper. 
And surfing in winter is (almost) as good near San Diego, so PM me if you are still thinking about some warm weather surf diversions. 

From http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/mexico/tijuana/20071114-9999-1m14baja.html

_In addition to the buzz created by online postings, members of the Swamis Surfing Association heard from one of their own last night about the heightened crime risk. _
_Pat Weber of Encinitas talked during the club's meeting about his traumatic experience last month at Cuatro Casas, a popular but remote surfing spot about 200 miles south of the border. _
_Weber said he and his girlfriend had gone to Baja to escape the foul air caused by the wildfires in San Diego County. Just after sundown Oct. 23, two men wearing military clothing and ski masks confronted the couple. Weber said he initially refused to come out of his motor home, but surrendered after the robbers fired a shot into the vehicle. _
_“They made us get down on all fours – execution position – and put guns to our heads,” said Weber, who owns the San Diego Surfing Academy in Carlsbad. __The gunmen sexually assaulted his girlfriend before stealing $10,000 worth of computers, video cameras and other gear, he said. _


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

Times are getting crazier, what do you say after that story. Well we used to travel down Baja in search of waves and you can find those out there places, which that shit could happen. Mexico is a sweet place it just sucks that you be lucky to find someone that you could actually trust. Everyone knows travel is at higher risk thanks to f*ck wad Bush.Hope that couple is getting back to normal after that bunkness. Great to see a decent season in CO, the glenwood waves looks money and corner pocket um the same, nice shots though. Well good runs and waves all


----------

